

Retrain Your Brain - edw519
http://www.rd.com/health/brain-and-nervous-system/retrain-your-brain/article53051.html

======
r7000
or... n-back memory tests

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=176264>

web-version: <http://cognitivefun.net/test/4>

